# Heber valley girls camp



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Going to be staying at the Heber valley girls camp in a couple of weeks. Is there anywhere that I could escape to around there to wet a line? I am not very familiar with the area.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Middle Provo is half hour. But at the camp? Nothing. Take your tying stuff and tie some bugs.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If you are going to be at the girls camp up Lake Fork, it is not a long ride over the top to either Mill Hollow or Currant Creek.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of fishing in the rivers just over the top...


----------

